# Goodbye my little Pecan, I will miss you Daisy



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

It is with heavy and broken heart I now type... farewell to my sweet sweet little dear little friend Daisy. She passed suddenly this morning, last night she was a little gassy, this morning she was still a little gassy and not very hungry although she did eat a bit. I had scheduled an appointment with her vet for this afternoon, when I left work to pick her up for her appointment, she was gone. This is so unexpected and I feel so broken hearted and alone as I type. I know I am not alone, Annalade is quietly snuggled in her sack beside me, my Max cat is snuggled at my feet and I have a barrage of other happy critters about the apt.

Daisy stole so much of my heart this past year. I feel so cheated of just having 13 months together, but cherish so dearly the last 9 weeks we had together. My chipper little snuggly pecan nut Daisy!! How I will fondly recall our Sunday afternoons together snuggling on the couch, when you would just look up me with your little Letterman toothy smirk, never to let me pet you, only a puff puff puff like a steam cleaner. Then your little bright soul these past few months where you let me snuggle and kiss and pet you, how you even let me dress you up, a huge goofy grin for every camera snapshot... oh little dear, how I hope you are pigging out on kibble and mealies and running up a storm wherever your spirit is now. Know that you have touched my heart more than you can ever know with your trusting snuggles and love this past year.

I will love you always my little quilled love.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Big hugs Jess, may she rest in peace. You were one exceptional hedgie mom and fought all the way to the end for little miss daisy. Both of you will forever hold a place in eachothers hearts.

If there is anything i can do, you know to just ask.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Daisy <3 You were the best hedgie parent she could have ever asked for.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Daisy was such a strong hedgie, and was blessed to have a strong friend to help care for her. Know that you went above and beyond for your quilled one... you are extraordinary.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, I've been following Daisy's progress and I have such admiration for you, for how you took care of her with so much love and devotion. She was so lucky to have you and she had such a spirit, it was amazing to see how happy she looked in spite of her condition. I will miss her big beautiful toothy grin.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

I am so sorry. My heart broke reading this. Daisy was such a darling little trooper and you did so much for her. You did everything you could for her; her toothy grins are evidence of that.
Big, bigs hugs from Pliny and I.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

My heart aches for you  She was an amazing hog that will be missed by all, RIP sweet Daisy.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

NO!!!NO!!NO!! *sob*

I'm so, so very sorry. Daisy will be missed so much. I was hoping that you could get that lift working & she could live a long, happy life. I will miss seeing her lovely face. Sweet, special girl. You did so good with her & took care of her every need. The two of you had such a special relationship, so rare. I do want to thank you for sharing it and her with us. I will remember her forever.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh no! I wasn't expecting to read this. Poor little Daisy. She was so beautiful and I know how much you are going to miss her.

Hugs


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow, this broke my heart reading it.  If you need anything, just ask.


----------



## ericarad (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh, noo!!  

I'm so sorry for your loss.  

Daisy was such an inspirational little hog, and she was truly blessed to have a momma as fantastic as you. <3


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I'm crying too!! We will all miss Daisy so much. It felt like she was part of my family too. You are such a trooper for working with her the way you did. She will be missed and remembered with the grin on her face.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh sweet little Daisy, your adorable grins and sweet personality will be dearly missed. You were a strong little trooper to the very end, and I pray that hedgie heaven gives you peace that you deserve. Your mama loved you the very best she could, and I know you loved her too.


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh dear, my heart is very heavy and my eyes are filled with tears!!! I was so sorry to hear this news, she was such a fighter and such a blessing to all of us! 

We love you Daisy! And I know she is waiting on the other side for her Momma - along with all our darling creatures that have filled our hearts and lives with love ....love and LOVE!

((((((((((((((hugs and prayers to you)))))))))))))))))))))))))))

   
KathyTNY


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

I am so sorry! :hugs:

Rest in peace, sweet baby hedgie!


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Such a shock  so sorry about your loss. Hard as it is try to remember she's playing with all the other little ones we've lost way too soon and she will wait for you until you can be together again. She will always be looking after you and smiling down on you.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Started crying before I even started reading the post... I'm so sorry...  RIP Daisy, though we will all miss you so much, we know you're running to your heart's content now. Chase down those mealies, smiley girl!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh no. I counted Daisy as one of my little pogs too, though I never met her. You were so wonderful with her. Most people would have thrown in the towel, even though Daisy was obviously happy and content. You are a true inspiration. You are such a blessing to me and have encouraged me with your great attitude throughout her illness. When I told my husband that Daisy passed on, he said, "the one in the pumpkin costume?" Then he got misty eyed. Daisy was loved by so many that she didn't even know. <3

I love the pictures that you posted of her and that goofy smile always made my day. I even have her Halloween costume photo on my desktop background. You are very inspiring. Daisy and your other pets are blessed to have you. Thank you for sharing Daisy and her story with me. I'll be praying for you, your family and the healing of your heart. 

HUGS

Rainy, Harvey and Izzy.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh no! I am so, so sorry for your loss. Poor, sweet, smiley Daisy. I know you truly did everything you could for her. You are such a wonderful hedgie-mom. 

Sending BIG hugs.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh no, I'm so sorry. I loved reading about Daisy and every time you said "pics attached" I got so excited to see her little face. You were the best mama to her, and all her happy smiles show how much she appreciated you. I bet she's running around telling all the other hedgies about her wonderful mama! She was such a beautiful little girl. She will always be loved and remembered fondly by everyone who read about her and rooted for her


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

I too am crying for you. I've followed her progress as well, and she has been such a little light in my day. She will be remembered through so many people. <3 You were the best Mommy she could have asked for and I know that she's looking at you from across the bridge with love and gratitude.

My first hedgehog passed in a similar way to sweet Daisy, so I feel a special kindred to her. Thank you for sharing her story with us all.


----------



## 3dgsuperfan (Sep 12, 2011)

Noooo!!!!! I cant believe it! Im soo sad!!! I think daisy was a part of all of us and it truely breaks my heart reading this!! I cant imagine how you must feel, im sitting here bawling myself. You were such an amazing hedgie mom and im so so sorry for your loss..... Its a loss for all of us. I loved seeing her goofy grins and would always share her pictures with my mom and boyfriend because she touched my heart so deeply. She was such a little trooper!!!! Bless your heart for being soooo good to her and giving her so much love.....R.I.P sweet daisy


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

I read your post before anyone had responded to it earlier today right after reading your fantastic pulley idea....and I could not respond at the time because my big tears for you. I'm so very sorry your darling Daisy has left us, she was very inspirational and such a cutie. It's hard enough to lost a precious companion but it seems from my experiences that those you battle for and have so many ups/downs with are the hardest to lose because you have developed such a special bond with them. Your entire life revolves around them really...take care of your hurting heart


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I am so sorry.

She was so brave and you did everything to make her life better. I followed your updates with admiration for both of you.

She was one of those hedgies that you just feel you "know" and I too mourn her, like Snarf and Charlie.

Hugs to you.

Donna and Nara


----------



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, I was just getting to know her by reading your posts.  My heart goes out to you.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh no, I'm so, so sorry for your loss. Daisy was a beautiful, sweet, and well-loved little hedgie. Rest in Peace Daisy.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind words and stories! 

I am so happy that Daisy's happy little soul was shared with so many, although my heart is completely shattered at the moment, it makes me feel so much better knowing that others knew just how special and a joy she was. 

I am feeling so many emotions at the moment, sadness, lonliness, anger, frustration... guilt... :| 

Annie thinks I'm nuts, poor little dear, I carted her about the apt all day yesterday in Daisy's sling, her little sleeping body against my side seemed to ease some of the pain. She did let me smother her in kisses, so I guess she wasn't holding a grudge and know's how much I need her little quilly self right now. 

Hugs to everyone's little quilly, furry and scaled loves, life is too short, love every second of everything.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I just read this, I'm so so sorry for your loss. I know she will be greatly missed.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

*HUG*

I will miss Daisy's lovely smile, and the stories about her loving and determined momma's adventures in caring for her every need. She had the best of everything you could give her, and her smiles told the story of how happy she was in every picture you posted here for us to see.

I know my son loved seeing her pictures, especially her costume for halloween. He smiled and laughed and wanted to see the picture of the "hedgie punkin" every day at least once since it was first posted here on HHC.

Rest in peace little one! Enjoy your now whole and working body, the absence of pain, and all the mealies you can eat until you and your momma meet again.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

*heart breaks* Oh ZorroPirate, How very sorry I am. I know how much you loved her, she is in a better place now. I loved seeing the pictures you posted, but i know you loved them more, I am still tearing after reading this ;( She loved you and you loved her and she knew, she still knows, she always will know. I know your heart is very raw and sore, but just think about her enjoying her unlimited mealie supply.

"If there ever comes a day when we can't be together keep me in your heart, I'll stay there forever" -Pooh Bear

Goodbye Daisy, may you Rest In Peace


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

zorropirate said:


>


Such sweetness


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

It was such a privilege for me to get to know little Miss Daisy, even if for such a short time. I am always amazed how such a tiny, tiny little one can bring such joy and happiness to so many people. People hurried to their computers every day to see Daisy and her brilliant, and sometimes adorably lopsided, smile. The tears are burning my eyes now and are running into my keyboard. Thank you so much Miss Daisy. You are a Queen among angels!


----------

